# Rescued from DEEP mud



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

When two tourists got stick in DEEP mud in Thailand they were rescued by a fisherman - smaller and more active obviously, but look how he does it and then think would any of us have thought of that method?

It is the correct way but requires courage .....

Rescued from mud

Dave


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

and then he just appears to go about his business as if nothing unusual had occurred - respect !


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am getting just a black screen where the video should be


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

patp said:


> I am getting just a black screen where the video should be


So do I.:frown2:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Pressure = force / area (Y9 Physics)

By lying down, the weight is spread out and the mud can support it. Probably if the tourists had lain down, they could have freed their own feet.

Not wishing to denigrate his efforts, the fisherman had probably seen similar situations throughout his life.

However, it's nice to see a "good news" story - Gordon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brilliant, but as Gordon says, if they'd laid back their feet could have been pulled free and then they could have rolled away to safety, having the presence of mind to do it is another thing..


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I hope they paid his laundry bill:laugh:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I thought it was a spoof to start with when he left the screen with her backpack and bag:smile2:

What a top bloke0

Graham:smile2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

GMJ said:


> when he left the screen with her backpack and bag:smile2:


That's what I thought.
There's places in the world where people would have legged it with their bags:surprise:


----------

